
Asking Rents Slip in San Francisco, Nearing Peak in Oakland - tedd4u
https://socketsite.com/archives/2019/12/asking-rents-slip-in-san-francisco-nearing-peak-in-oakland.html
======
GhettoChild
Does not make it any less ridiculous.

